# Best Tasting fish



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

So far I have tried Black Drum, Redfish, Whiting, Pompano, Sea Trout and Sheepshead. I will have to say the best tasting was Pompano. followed by Redfish, Bull Whiting, Black Drum. What is your favorite tasting fish?


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Flounder, Red Snapper, Ling for me.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

croaker for me .


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Flounder #1!!!!


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

Ling, Wahoo, Sheepshead, Speckled Trout in that order.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Tile fish.


----------



## buckwolf2000 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lightly seared yellowfin


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

Snapper is probably number 1 for me, but it depends on what kind of mood I'm in and what style of cooking we're talking. 

Probably the best single piece of fish I've ever had was in San Francisco this past March. I ate Spanish Mackeral sashimi style. It was unbelievable.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Long John's Silvers battered catfish. hehe


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Tripletail hands down!Fried in sweet beer batter!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Snook and I don't even like to eat fish.


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ling. Mahi Mahi, snapper, Yellow fin tuna


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

flounder.... no contest..

dolphin, red snapper, smaller reds, pompano, gray snapper, TT, all good choices.... excellent on the table. 

and yes GOOD OLD FLORIDA MULLET.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Pompano, baked in a brown paper bag with shallots, butter, mushrooms, garlic, and white wine.

GOOOOOOD GROCERIES!

Cg


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

pompano, snook, flounder, trout, redfish.. although .. mako shark is good too


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hooters Buffalo Shrimp!!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Flounder And Crappie


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Got to go with crappie on this one.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*fishes*

I like tripletail for sure the best out of any i have had. scamp is very good too.
It usually depends on the cook. Tuna in a different way is good.


----------



## Archell (Mar 18, 2008)

Hogfish...


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

WahooYellowfin
Mahi
Ling
Grouper
Snapper

Never had the 3tail.


----------



## Kjenningsm (Dec 18, 2007)

Amberjack, Wahoo, Tuna, Snapper. The fresher the better!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

No way I could pick out a favorite. Some of the best are , Triple Tail, Dorado, Snapper, Flounder, Pompano.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Fried Hardheads with blackened piggy perch.





jk. Flounder and snapper would be my top 2......Q


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Live Goldfish!


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Golden Tile served best @ Babins off I-10 Katy TX


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

*Flounder, Ling, Snapper*


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

I cooked up some broiled crab stuff flounder the other day, That was the best Ive ever had.
Some of my other favorites would be Redfish, Snapper, dorado, Tuna, Mako, and Kingfish.
And for the kingfish haters, its great eating if you know how to cook it right. How I fix it, its almost like chicken.


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

3-5# Blue Catfish


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Triple tail takes the cake once you taste it all the others are secondary.


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

grilled yellow fin . but i haven't ever tried tripple tail!


----------



## jumpingdorado (Jul 30, 2007)

grilled dorado


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Anybody ever eaten Monkfish? How about Plaice? Both from Northern European waters and both are awesome.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Any fish that I bring home will be the best tasting, otherwise ...

Blackfish, Coho Salmon, Halibut, Seabass, Wahoooooo, Fresh +Saltwater Trout, Fluke, Tuna, Redfish, Black Drum, Sheepshead, Cod, Snaps, Mahi Mahi, Pompano, Hybris Bass, Stripers, Crappie, whitebass, johnnyroach ( panfish ) 

Hungry now.. Time for lunch ( Got Fish ? )


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ling, Sheepies, Flounder, Mahi, snapper trout for saltwater.
Walleye, Northern Pike, Crappie, Yellow Perch, Bluegill/sunfish for Fresh.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Golden Tile fish is excellent !


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I have always been a trout and flounder man but after this week i ate my first ling and that is going to be a really close second or third which ever way you look at it.


----------



## Texas Tea (Jun 12, 2006)

Hard to pick a favorite, but Chilean Sea Bass is one of my favorites that I didn't see mentioned. Some of my favorites that were mentioned include Grouper, Pompano, Ling, wahoo, and flounder.


----------



## Squideye (Mar 3, 2006)

Tilapia


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

pomano, no question.


----------



## Fujimo (Jan 10, 2008)

Fried halibut.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

My favorites and least fished for are tilefish, snook and triple tail


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

If I had to pick just one, I'd say Wahoo.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

:sheepy: ....


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like smoked carp. Yes, im crazy. 
But really, YFT, wahoo, Redfish, flounda, drum. -- they all have their place.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

wahoo , snapper , grouper , redfish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i really like blue marlin, jew fish, and tarpon lol just kidding
trout, redfish on the halfshell, and flounder


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

fresh Speckled Trout that has NEVER been frozen or on ice. Clean,wash and fry. Goes really well with butter potatoes,green beans and ice cold Coors Light.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Porthole said:


> Me too!!!!! but i don't cook mine.......PM sent to you..


What!!!!?


----------



## Porthole (Apr 11, 2008)

anybody have any extras?.......HHHMMMMMM......?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

warning: beware of trolls.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*crazy*

one time i fried a spadefish and it was excellent, has anyone else tried this?
not as good as a small tripletail but it was good.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

Bluefin Tuna belly (toro), raw.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Walleye and crappie for fresh water and flounder and small barracuda on the grill for saltwater.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

i used to sell our fish at the restraunt i worked at as gulf coast bottom feeder (it was really mahi)...that used to really raise an eyebrow with the little rich ladies.....needless to say i didnt sell much fish but i got a laugh out of it every time


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Terry G. said:


> Long John's Silvers battered catfish. hehe


Pretty good stuff , does anyone have a good batter recipe like theres???


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

yellow perch in my opinion hands down


----------



## hothand (Aug 8, 2007)

grouper,snapper, trout and believe it or not smoked jack crevalle. I agree w/ Chica small barracuda is pretty tasty.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Flounder fillets either fried with corn meal or grilled with crabmeat stuffing between two of them!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

snook,redfish and gar


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

whole catfish about 10 '' long deep fryed in peanut oil with a cornflour batter served with lemon slices is my faverite , crappie close second ,deep fryed mahi steaks with a beerbatter tyed for second, third good ol baked salmon .................


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Rudy Grigar, "the Plugger", said 1. Red Snapper and 2. Snook.

I don't know about snook, but agree on snapper being best. Number 2 for me is flounder followed by FRESH specs and reds. An old salt friend of mine says sheepshead are near the top, but I can't confirm since I've not eaten one in nearly 50 years. Guess I need to try it again.

ntd


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

CrappieGirl said:


> Flounder And Crappie


I'll second that one.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Fried - 3tail
Grilled - Wahoo/Mahi
Baked - Flounder (preferably stuffed)
Lightly Seared - Yellowfin
Broiled - Snaps
On the 1/2 shell - Fresh Redfish
Pan Fried - Fresh Specs
Smoked - Fresh Salmon 

Why am I hungry now?


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

the ever so popular jetty yft and the one i didnt catch trout.


----------



## fredtrout (Aug 12, 2005)

Triple Tail is #1 for me overall followed by stuffed Flounder. On the grill would be AJ and Ling. Thankfully, I'll never get tired of the two I box the most: Specks and Reds.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Opah (moon fish) lightly seasoned and broiled.


----------



## jumpingdorado (Jul 30, 2007)

grilled dorado hands down the best


----------



## LionelC (Mar 27, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Flounder, Red Snapper, Ling for me.


EXACTLY!


----------



## coastalbender (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite inshore eatin' fish is flounder, and tripletail if I can find 'em! As for offshore fish, LING!


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

2 best i've had were snook about 3 hours after we caught them and dorado about 10 minutes after it was caught....flash fried, rolled in soy sauce and sesame seeds and served in little pieces with wasabi mayonnaise to dip it in


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Flounder
2. Crappie


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Mahi, Wahoo, and Ling..


----------



## TOUTTROUT (May 15, 2006)

Flounder, without a doubt


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

swordfish, Chilean Sea Bass


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Tripletail---excellent!


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

*Best?*

1. Fried Grouper 2. Lightly Fried Yellow Cat.....ejim


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

1. fried speckled trout or grill speckled trout

2. crappie

3. grilled tuna

swifty


----------



## surfrfishing (Dec 19, 2007)

offshore
1.snapper
2.triple tail
3.dorado
inshore
1. pompano
2. flounder
3. sheephead
honorable mentontion 
spanish macs ( i know alot of you are like wth but I love to eat this fish!! )
specks it would be up in the top three but i catch this fish the most!

fav. pan fish 
golden croaker!!

fresh watercrappie


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

1. Tripletail-sashimi, fried, baked, broiled. It simply doesn't matter.

2. Grouper- fried (sashimi if not too large)

3. Wahoo- lightly flour-coated & sauteed, or grilled

4. Crappie-fried

5. Sheepshead- very often overlooked

I like em all if it's fresh


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

My favorite is :
Baked Flounder
Fried channel catfish (just corn meal and salt and pepper)
Blacken Redfish
Sheepshead (fish cakes)mmm mm m
Crappie fried


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Orange Roughy


----------



## Fowl Hook (Jul 11, 2007)

Haddock, Halibut, Tilefish, Redfish.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Grilled tuna steak, and flounder as a close second.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Flounder
Trout
Redfish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fresh fried red or trout, in that order. And, that's nitpickin'!:dance:


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

salt water-grilled tuna black and yellowfresh water-small channel cat deep fried whole


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

*tasty fish*

My favorit if the Placostamus from the north fork of Braes Bayou


----------



## Dallas415926 (Sep 28, 2006)

Crappie, red snapper, bass, tilapia, trout


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

Flounder is the best bay fish...although I have never
had 3-tail or Snook.


salt-Flounder
off-shore-Snapper
fresh-Crappie


----------



## Mahoro (May 9, 2006)

bwebster said:


> 2 best i've had were snook about 3 hours after we caught them and dorado about 10 minutes after it was caught....flash fried, rolled in soy sauce and sesame seeds and served in little pieces with wasabi mayonnaise to dip it in


so people do eat snooks, i been wondering about it, i seen lots of reports about them, but no one ever said anything about cook, so i thought it was one of those fish, u catch, either release, or hang on your wall, how does it taste? 
i still think spanish mack is the best fish out there follow by specks, both either sashimi or fried or even in a soup


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

I like fresh sand trout.


----------



## Mahoro (May 9, 2006)

oh yeah, forgot about that... sandtrout and croaker are great fried...


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mahoro said:


> oh yeah, forgot about that... sandtrout and croaker are great fried...


Yea, I love fresh sand trout, fried in stone ground corn mill, tasty.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

trout,redfish and flounder


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Salmon, Snook, Triple Tail, Redfish,


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Crappie!*

There are several close 2nds though.


----------



## Mahoro (May 9, 2006)

the only freshwater fish i like is the walleyes, used to catch a lot of those back in ks when i was a kid... used to like largemouth a lot, but ate one too many
so how does snook taste?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Grandma's fried catfish! Fillet them when there still floppin'! P.S. good to see summer is back


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Flounder, red drum, trout, shark, gar, catfish.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wahoo, Ling, grouper


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Crappie for me.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Pink Snapper for me


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Channel Cat and Pompano. Not in that order


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had very few fish as table fare except for fried catfish, flounder, specks , red-eared perch and crappie. On a side note, I once ask Medulla and to my surprise,he said Golden Croaker. Over all, fried catfish would probably be my favorite.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

TXFlyFisher,

Help is just around the corner at TMC.

ntd


----------



## trout assassin (Jan 30, 2007)

shrimp and oysters for me!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

trout assassin said:


> shrimp and oysters for me!!


Something's fishy about these selections.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Raw ahi or salmon (sashimi style). For cooked, grouper, snapper, wahoo and mahi mahi (and just about everything else if there's cold beer).


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*1000 Simple Seafood Recipies*

Here is a link to my pdf file that has 1000 seafood recipes that I would like to share for all those best tasting fish....

It is my share (virus and malware free) just wait a few seconds, then click download.

Most are supplicate to cook. There are also few more in the shared folder.

http://www.4shared.com/file/46386205/5601ffe7/1000_Seafood_Recipes_A-Z.html?


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Ling, Mahi, Red Snapper, Crappie, redfish and this ugly, flat dog(lots of teeth) looking fish i ate at this greek resteraunt when i was in Cairo,Egypt - don't know the name but it was great....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Here is a link to my pdf file that has 1000 seafood recipes that I would like to share for all those best tasting fish....
> 
> It is my share (virus and malware free) just wait a few seconds, then click download.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I will try the trout recipe since everytime I cook it it tastes a bit fishy to me.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

stingray, hardhead, rockfish & galftop.

LOL!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> stingray, hardhead, rockfish & galftop.
> 
> LOL!


There are some unscrupulous restaurants who will use a cookie cutter on a stingray and pass it off as scallops.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Crappie, then Flounder


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Its all good... My fav5... Yellow fin tuna (raw), Mutton Snapper, Yellow tail Snapper, Flounder.I have tasted it all... from live minnows from the crick when i was a kid to AHI sushi. Love it all


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*crab*

Not a fish, but BBQ'ed Blue crab is my favorite thing to eat that comes out of the bay.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Ling, YFT, Hoo, TT, Scamp, Mahi, Flounder, Speck.....in no particular order depending on how I feel that day!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

These are very different so I'm going to pick two as my favorite:

Wahoo (broiled with my special asian glaze)

and

Raw Tuna (sashimi style)


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

trout, redfish, flounder and black drum!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

1.Snapper

2.Flounder

3.Mahi Mahi



Ling's pretty darn good too.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I caught a large sand trout on Friday and I BBQed it today and it was very tasty!


----------



## WRB (Mar 2, 2008)

dorado,ling,tuna all grilled


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

1)Pompano. 2)Flounder.3) drum.


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

*Depends on preparation.*

Seared yellowfin with butter and light seasoning.
Grilled Mahi mahi with seafood magic
Grilled Ling with seafood magic.
Blackened redfish.
Crispy Corn battered fried catfish.

In that order.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Red Snapper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Snook*

Snook is by far the best I've ever had. It tops flounder and dorado. Only bad thing, I hardly ever catch any!!


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

#1Flounder
#2Trout
#3Redfish


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

Grilled Ling - marinated with any good soy based marinade
Speckled Trout - seasoned and dredged in instant potato buds and pan fired in butter
Flounder - stuffed with seasoned crab meat and baked
Mahi-Mahi - grilled and marinated same as Ling
Fresh Tuna - raw or grilled


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a complicated question...

Snapper cajun style (blackened, etoufe sauce, etc...) or fried is probably my number one regular

Fried grouper nuggets are really good

Fried catfish (if the mud has been fillet out of them!)

Flounder stuffed or fried is awesome

I like trout fried when its fresh

But I have to say, one of the most unique fish I have eaten and enjoyed was monkfish that was grilled and seasoned....mmmmm-hmmmmmm


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

As crazy as it may sound... Jack Crevalle is... AWESOME!!! I was leary at first, but I fried it up after wrestling with it in the filetting process, they are tough, but it was amazing!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't name just one. The textures and settings are just too different. 

Best Oily fish - Copper River Sockeye Salmon

Best Sushi fish - Bluefin Tuna

Best light textured white fish (friers) - 3 way Tie, walleye, flounder, croaker

Best "ocean" fish (courser, more meaty) YFT or medium sized red snapper


----------

